# Soil ???



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

Recently made huge ph adjustment, 1400lbs pounds of lime spread yesterday. How long should i wait to recheck, I was assuming next spring and should I not bother feeding micro nutrients as my lawn could possibly still be locked up until I don't know when. Thx


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

It takes 6-12 months for lime to be incorporated into the soil, so it may be a while before you see complete pH changes in your test.


----------



## Dave81NJ (Jun 7, 2018)

Phids said:


> It takes 6-12 months for lime to be incorporated into the soil, so it may be a while before you see complete pH changes in your test.


if test suggests 50lb of lime for the season, does it make sense to put all that down in let's say 2 apps in the spring? Some suggest 1 app in spring and the rest in fall. Not sure why,


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Washington State University extension states that a max of 35 lbs./1k be applied at once if you're working with an established lawn, or else layering of lime can develop in the thatch. You'd want to break the application of 50 lbs. into multiple applications.

I believe different people will recommend different schedules for when lime should be applied; one prominent lawn Youtuber suggests lime be applied in the dormant season, but I believe other sources (like the bag label) may tell you it's fine to apply whenever.

I personally would be fine applying it whenever. The only potential danger I can think of is if the lime quickly changes the nutrient uptake in your lawn over six months, you might not realize it and overfeed your lawn without realizing it in the Fall.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

Lime can take up to 2-3 years to fully adjust your ph. 70lbs/k of lime at one time was a great call, the faster you'll get to the desired ph. You should notice a change of ph on the top layers of your soil in as early as a few weeks to six months. I would hold of on any other fertilizers that will react to lime for at least a month. I saw your soil test, but it didn't have the micros options. What type of micros were you intending to apply?


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Upon further research, it looks like different sources have different maximum lime application rates. I have found additional university extension offices that recommend a maximum of 50 lbs., 70 lbs., or even 100 lbs./1k per application. So while it sounds like there are no hard-and-fast rule with maximums, too much at one time can leave lime visible on your lawn, might get washed away in a downpour, etc.

As for how long it takes to incorporate into your soil to change pH, it will depend on the type of lime you are using. WSU has some great information on this. Generally, the larger the granule size, the longer it will take to achieve maximum reaction. It can take two years if you're working with granules that do not pass a 60-mesh sieve, but it can be sooner than 6 months if working with fine lime that passes through a 100-mesh sieve. Granules that are between those may take a year/year-and-a-half for maximum reaction.


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

Lawn Whisperer said:


> Lime can take up to 2-3 years to fully adjust your ph. 70lbs/k of lime at one time was a great call, the faster you'll get to the desired ph. You should notice a change of ph on the top layers of your soil in as early as a few weeks to six months. I would hold of on any other fertilizers that will react to lime for at least a month. I saw your soil test, but it didn't have the micros options. What type of micros were you intending to apply?


Fertilome chelated iron(contains iron copper zinc manganese) and carbon pro g 
Also have Miramichi release 9 0 1 c


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

The Lawnfather said:


> Lawn Whisperer said:
> 
> 
> > Lime can take up to 2-3 years to fully adjust your ph. 70lbs/k of lime at one time was a great call, the faster you'll get to the desired ph. You should notice a change of ph on the top layers of your soil in as early as a few weeks to six months. I would hold of on any other fertilizers that will react to lime for at least a month. I saw your soil test, but it didn't have the micros options. What type of micros were you intending to apply?
> ...


I would check with the labels for any recommendations of not mixing with lime or calcium. Or wait at least a couple of weeks before applying them.


----------

